# Deadly spiders and snakes



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Should either a traveler or an immigrant be concerned that there is so many deadly spiders and snakes in Australia? Say it's somewhere like the Melbourne area. Is that ever a concern with you guys? any negative experiences?

Thanks again!


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

i also heard about deadly spiders and venomous snacks in Australia. be careful about that but may be that's not in urban area i think. what ever don't worries.


----------



## Agnes (Dec 14, 2011)

In some area`s you have to be more carefull. That`s true.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless you are in a bush or live in suburbs on city fringe there is not much to worry about. In all my time spent in Aus I have never seen a snake or a poisonous spider unless in bush or zoo. 
Obviously if you live in outback. Or go camping a lot you should be more careful. Most of the camping shops will provide you with free instructions on how to handle and avoid these creatures. If you are from the "scared" type they will even give you a repellant for a charge .


----------



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks all. I think you've put my mind at ease! Probably now worse than some parts of the USA.


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess you better be alert at most times and don't get too curious over something. Remember, as the saying goes, curiosity killed the cat!


----------



## puntaara (Jul 17, 2013)

On the net you can search for a "Spider Identification Chart" with details to all sorts of spiders 

I'm living about 3 hours north west of Sydney and I've come across quite a few of them. However, most of them are shy and just want to get away from you...

One night I woke up the whole house with a scream when a massive - and by massive I mean MASSIVE - Huntsman Spider was just sitting at the wall next to me. If I had had my spider identification chart at hand I would have known that they are completely harmless...


----------



## annam (Sep 2, 2013)

There are many venomous spiders and snakes down here, but most of them are harmless and more scared of you and will go away when you're close by.
During my 3 years in Australia I've encountered 2 snakes which after a quick google search at home both showed to be tiger snakes which are venomous and very aggressive compared to other snakes. The best advise I can give is to be careful, if you've living outside the city, going hiking in summer/spring/autumn, be cautious and have respect for the animals you see. Meeting a snake in summer when it's above 20 degrees and hot is not such a good idea. Wear long pants and gaiters if you're planning to hike in summer. There are snakes in the city too ... along rivers, high grass area and not so populated places. 
Another tip is to look up the most dangerous spiders and snakes so you know them and can easily recognise them if you would see them.


----------



## Cam Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

Australia has a fearsome reputation when it comes to Spiders and Snakes, made worse by mischievous tour guides that like to scare tourists. In truth Australia tourist rarely have anything to worry about in the southern states when it comes to wildlife. Snakes are rarely scene and will do their best to avoid humans and our spiders are not killer spiders. In the north of the Australia crocodiles are our most fearsome animal and they really do deserve your respect!!


----------

